

Laser Guided: Tactics Cloud Got Us 1300 Highly Targeted Followers in Two Days - dashdasher

My company, Dash Hudson, is a mobile style marketplace for men. We are unique in that we enable anyone (guys &#x2F; girls) of style influence to become one of the curators of our community, a Style Editor.<p>Our challenge is to attract both high quality Style Editors and early adopter customers.<p>Prior to our launch, it was important for us to generate buzz and drive engagement around the brand. While on a guerilla mission in NYC meeting with partners, I met up with the TacticsCloud guys how showed me what they were up to.<p>TacticsCloud is an incredibly powerful way to search and find the twitter users you care about. For us, we wanted to find and engage with fashion stylists, writers, bloggers and aficionados. TacticsCloud made it easy. By searching by keywords and @ handles, we were able to build lists of over 50,000 highly targeted twitter users.<p>We used the lists to engage with people we thought would care about our business. And they did. In the course of three days we attracted 1300 highly targeted follows. This resulted in 300 customer signups for Dash Hudson. Through the course of our engagement with new followers, we also connected with 20 highly qualified Style Editors (many of whom will be joining our team, the supply in our marketplace) and generated five PR opportunities two of which turned into stories.<p>The greatest benefit to us what that we got to engage early with an amazing group of followers that care about our business. All it took was a few hours to search and build the list and then constant engagement with our new followers.<p>Laser guided. You can sense the power and potential behind the TacticsCloud engine. Great team of guys who experiment fast and build mean products.
======
curiousphil
Thanks for sharing. Really nice service they offer! Can you talk more about
how you engaged with the 50,000 users to achieve 1300 targeted follows?

~~~
dashdasher
Hey Phil. In some cases it was direct @ reachouts (highly targeted) in other
cases it was adding targeted users to relevant lists, essentially generating a
free impression.

~~~
curiousphil
Would you have a few minutes to chat? I have a few more specific questions
related to my own campaign that I think you might be able to answer. If you
are willing, send me an email with your preferred communication username. phil
at curiousmedia dot com.

